# How to Install Windows from a USB Flash Drive



## snehalmasne (Dec 14, 2010)

Article credit goes to : This Page


If you have a damaged CDROM drive and want to install Windows on your computer or laptop, then I recommend that you use Novicorp WinToFlash, which allows you to boot Windows operating systems from a USB flash drive.

*Getting Started*

1- Download first Novicorp WinToFlash from the publisher's website.

2- Connect now your USB flash drive to your computer and format it.

3- Double click on WinToFlash.exe to launch the software, then select Advanced mode tab.

4- Now select the operating system that you are going to use, for my part I will select, for example, Windows XP. So, I have to select in Task option Transfer Windows XP/2003 setup to USB drive, then click Run button.

5- Select now Windows source path (where i386 folder is located), then select your USB drive. Click now Run button.

6- A small window pops up, select I Accepted the terms of the license agreement, then click Continue.

7- A warning message will pop up informing you that all your USB flash drive data will be erased, click OK.

8- The software will now format and transfer Windows files to your USB flash drive.

9- Click OK when the transfer process is finished.

10-  That's it. The USB flash drive is now ready for use to install your operating system. Restart your computer and enter BIOS setup to make your PC boots from your USB flash drive. *Enjoy!* 


Regards,
Snehal Masne


----------



## jatt (Jan 25, 2011)

not success tried a lot of times.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm trying now.. 

wait for my success story.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

@OP

Or else you simply copy the XP installation files to pendrive (Without creating a folder in Drive) and select it as your boot device. Simple 

EDIT : I didn't believe myself that i helped someone who bumped a old thread.....


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> @OP
> 
> Or else you simply copy the XP installation files to pendrive (Without creating a folder in Drive) and select it as your boot device. Simple
> 
> EDIT : I didn't believe myself that i helped someone who bumped a old thread.....



Does that really work.

What world was I living in.

Peace~~~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Goten said:


> Does that really work.
> 
> What world was I living in.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Oh, will it not work?

Guess, i am living in different world....


----------



## Goten (Mar 17, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Oh, will it not work?
> 
> Guess, i am living in different world....



As i can remember..I tried that once and it did not work for me....Now what i do is use of three dos based softies and many commands to make a bootable win xp pro sp2 pendrive.

Peace~~~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ TBF I never tried what i said, but once i copied the XP installation in pen drive and when i plugged into my friend's lappy, it automatically takes as boot device and went to installation page. That is why i post confident-ally. Will try that today at home...


----------



## hdsk.23 (Apr 11, 2011)

well there is another simple method..
try this
Install Windows XP using USB Flash Disk/ Flash Drive – Step by Step Guide « JUST UPDATE YOURSELF!


----------

